# Titus was just doing the strangest thing...



## Titus (Apr 9, 2011)

I was sitting here at my computer, surfin' the interwebs, when I head something that sound like scratching or clawing. I turned and saw slight movement from Titus from underneath his hideaway pillowcase. I slowly lifted it up so as to not spook him (since he's being Mr. Super Grump lately), and it looked like he was trying to dig to China or something; and he was so consumed by it, he didn't even notice me. Once I lifted it up fully though, he stopped, looked around, then went to eat, like nothing had happened.  

What... exactly, was he doing? :?


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

*gasp* some of my babies do that!! i thought is was just them being babies?!? if any one knows I would LOVE to know why as well!


----------



## Titus (Apr 9, 2011)

Maybe they're trying to escape, eh? Little do they know that below the cage is the floor. :lol:


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

All of mine are diggers. When I separated the male from the female, I put her in a sterilite bin on top of his cage, and she bloodied her paws trying to dig through to get back to him. I had to put a towel under her bin on top of his cage so she couldn't see him, before she would stop. He was climbing the sides of his cage trying to get to her too.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Sometimes (As I recall from Miss C) If there is a big weather change like a storm or snow, they will dig like fanatics. Others are just diggers.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi does that EVERY morning when he's "cozying" up the coroplast of his cage (he's a liner diver) -___-

I will wake up at 5 AM to the sound of his claws against the plastic, trying to make it more "comfortable" :roll:


----------



## Titus (Apr 9, 2011)

Ah yeah, there was a slight weather change today... We got something that's a cross between sleet and hail, basically like little-bitty snowballs, so maybe that's what got him going.


----------



## Titus (Apr 9, 2011)

Also, funny thing... We were 'bonding' earlier, and he randomly yawned and faceplanted for a minute, then went back to just chillin'. :lol: Thought it was kinda weird.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Mine do it a lot before a storm. Usually if they start scratching like that there will be a Thunderstorm to follow soon


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Titus said:


> Also, funny thing... We were 'bonding' earlier, and he randomly yawned and faceplanted for a minute, then went back to just chillin'. :lol: Thought it was kinda weird.


That is precious! What a silly hedgie pig :lol:


----------



## Titus (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, he's pretty silly. After that and nipping my finger, he suddenly decided to be Mr. Grumpy-pants again. :roll:


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Kashi does that EVERY morning when he's "cozying" up the coroplast of his cage (he's a liner diver) -___-
> 
> I will wake up at 5 AM to the sound of his claws against the plastic, trying to make it more "comfortable" :roll:


I lol'd so hard at this because Sandy does the exact same thing. It's like he's perpetually trying to fluff his pillows only there aren't any because it's plastic :roll:

If making the coroplast comfortable isn't working why don't you sleep in one of the 86 sleeping vessels I've given you!?! :evil:


----------



## Titus (Apr 9, 2011)

Now he keeps grabbing a piece of food, then runs and hides before he eats it. He never used to do this before yesterday. :|


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Galvon said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> > Kashi does that EVERY morning when he's "cozying" up the coroplast of his cage (he's a liner diver) -___-
> ...


:lol: I agree. Just the other day I got Kashi a "cozier" house to sleep in because I thought the old one was too big... but nope. Still under the liner, scratching away -______-


----------

